

Man threatens to shoot Iphone; escorted to Genius Bar - gtani
http://www.tuaw.com/2009/10/02/man-threates-to-shoot-iphone-at-genius-bar/

======
steamer25
Assuming the story is complete, I hope they're lenient on him. From where I'm
seated, it doesn't look like he threatened anything besides his own property.
Since he was cooperative when confronted, the mall owners would do well to
overlook his lapse in judgement on their property.

~~~
loupgarou21
Depending on the situation, the mall owners may have no actual recourse
anyway. I know in my state, a "no guns allowed" restriction isn't enforceable
for an entire mall unless every business in the mall posts a "guns not
allowed" sign.

But, he could always be charged with stuff like disturbing the peace.

